
Mississippi River Basin Model - fredley
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mississippi_River_Basin_Model
======
tacon
The 99% Invisible podcast episode, "America's Last Top Model", is an excellent
history of the project.[0]

[0] [https://99percentinvisible.org/episode/americas-last-top-
mod...](https://99percentinvisible.org/episode/americas-last-top-model/)

------
bentleycook
John McPhee's "Control of Nature"[0] covers a fair amount of the Mississippi
River Basin Model's use and provides a lot of insight into the history of
controlling waterways.

[0] [https://www.amazon.com/Control-Nature-John-
McPhee/dp/0374522...](https://www.amazon.com/Control-Nature-John-
McPhee/dp/0374522596/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1527340629&sr=8-1&keywords=control+of+nature)

~~~
selimthegrim
This book is a compendium of two or three long articles that appeared in the
New Yorker in the late 80s. You can find it there as well.

------
evanlivingston
There's a huge model of the SF Bay that you can visit for free!

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/U.S._Army_Corps_of_Engineers...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/U.S._Army_Corps_of_Engineers_Bay_Model)

~~~
arnarbi
It's mentioned in the linked article for size comparison. 1.5 acres compared
to 200 for the Mississippi one (!)

~~~
evanlivingston
Bah, I missed it. That's incredibly large!

------
ekun
My neighbor's grandfather worked on this and she drunkenly told me about it
last weekend. I don't have anything else to add.

------
azhenley
Mud Island in Memphis (located in the Mississippi river) has a 2000 foot long
model of the lower Mississippi river that is neat to walk along:
[http://www.mudisland.com/c-14-riverwalk.aspx](http://www.mudisland.com/c-14-riverwalk.aspx)

------
twic
Reminiscent of the Huangyangtan model:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aksai_Chin#Chinese_terrain_mod...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aksai_Chin#Chinese_terrain_model)

And getting on for Borgesian proportions:

[https://genius.com/Jorge-luis-borges-on-exactitude-in-
scienc...](https://genius.com/Jorge-luis-borges-on-exactitude-in-science-
annotated)

------
selimthegrim
Apropos of this system - the Old River Control Structure has been depositing
unaccounted for sediments that threaten to upset the diversion above Morgan
City - [https://biggerpieforum.org/environment/tip-of-a-
mudberg/](https://biggerpieforum.org/environment/tip-of-a-mudberg/)

------
c3534l
Reminds me of this Tom Scott video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i70wkxmumAw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i70wkxmumAw)

------
vermontdevil
Atlas Obscura video here

[https://youtu.be/WeTcYcd5dUM](https://youtu.be/WeTcYcd5dUM)

